# Sticky  Warning - Jailbreaking and tethering to AT&T



## DonaldG

AT&T is fed up with subscribers jailbreaking their iPhones only to then tether the smartphones to their computers and other Wi-Fi-enabled devices for unlimited data.

Read more here for the penalties...


_*Please note:* TSF does not condone or support jailbreaking for any purpose that deviates from Service Suppliers terms & conditions. Further, jailbreaking a phone will in most instances invalidate any warranty. If you do so, it is entirely at your own risk._


----------



## Laxer

T-mobile is also doing the same thing...

Just a heads up: T-mobile to charge $14.99 tethering fee come Nov 3rd | TechCrunch

$15/month for unlimited tethering.


----------

